# Timescales?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just a quick question regarding timescales of production of the flyer and magazine.

Not that I consider myself to be indespensable with regard to either, but as I offered to let people use my office for doing the flyers, I thought it only fair to warn you that I will not be around for the next four weekends.

All I wanted to know in advance was do we need to get the flyer printed before then? And if so, then we need to work another solution.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mag:
I need to get some clear and final quotes on the mag and then we can proceed with the contract side. Until that point we can still collect the articles or at least get people to write them. This will be the BIGGEST job!

Flyer:
I might be able to get to you on an evening instead of a weekend, if I know where your office is. I just need to arrange it carefully, so that I can drive to the nearest airport and fly in and out from there. It means a bit of driving on my part, but hey I've got a TT and don't mind the drive ;D
I want to get this done over the next week if poss! 'cos I'm having an operation on my foot shortly and won't be able to drive ANYWHERE for a while. It needs to be ready for the membership pack, once we open up membership subscriptions.



> Just a quick question regarding timescales of production of the flyer and magazine.
> 
> Not that I consider myself to be indespensable with regard to either, but as I offered to let people use my office for doing the flyers, I thought it only fair to warn you that I will not be around for the next four weekends. Â
> 
> All I wanted to know in advance was do we need to get the flyer printed before then? Â And if so, then we need to work another solution.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, my office is in Paddington, so I don't know how that would fit into your plans.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Speaking of which - I need to leave in a minute and won't be in tomorrow and don't have internet access or a PC at home.

I'll IM you my mobile number and if you need to get in touch over the weekend then feel free.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

u have IM


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thank you for your IM.

Now you have another IM.

and now I M going home.


----------

